# Long 510 Hard to Start



## Kyhunter (Mar 18, 2021)

I have a Long 510 and it is really difficult to start. Even in warmer weather I have to use the thermostarter. I have to use it even after it has been running for a while. Any ideas where to start?

Thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

A compression test will usually tell u the condition of the cylinders..
But.. on the Long application, the injection pump came equipped w a “START RETARD” mechanism on the bottom of the inj. pump..
If equipped, there should b a bar that activates it hooked to the throttle..
Look under the pump and see if u have it and that it’s activated at start up..
U can test the operation by starting the engine and manually moving the rod coming off the bottom of the inj pump..
The rpm’s should stumble something fierce..
It’s possible you’ve been starting it wrong.??


----------



## Kyhunter (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks for the reply.

I just purchased a compression test kit and that will be my next step. I want to do that before spending the money on a new/rebuilt injection pump. I'm including a picture of the bottom of the inj. pump that kind of shows the retard device (part TX16444). According to the parts store website it is connected to lower section of shut-off rod. I'm pretty sure the inj pump has been worked on at some point. There is a little bit of fuel leaking from the bottom around that retard device. I will try and get it started in the next couple days, looks like the batter is dead now. 

I am using the cold start procedures as specified on the label which is on the dash of the tractor. Once it is warmed up and running for 10-15 min, it still won't start without using the thermostarter.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The thing u gotta watch out for is.. when u move the throttle to 1/2 way, is it moving the start retard knob at the bottom of the pump.??!!

mare u aware of the bleeder screw by the name plate.??
It’s the double screw w the 5/16 center.
Loosen that screw while pumping the lever on the lift/supply pump.. until all the air escapes & retighten..

just about every long I’ve worked on, the shut off is backwards..
Most tractors PULL the cable to shut off and IN to run..
On a long, u pull the knob to start and push to stop..
I’m not sure how to tell you which is which..
I guess u could break loose a couple of lines AT THE INJECTORS and crank the engine to SEE which way is STOP and RUN..


----------



## Kyhunter (Mar 18, 2021)

Well, I got it started and can start it after shutting it off after running without the thermostarter. I put in a heavy duty higher CCA battery. I also held the start/stop knob in all the way while starting, which engages the retard device. The retard device is leaking pretty badly. In a post you replied to a long time ago, you mentioned the advanced timing device. "The banjo type bolt has a few o-rings on it and the "nut" has a grommet type gasket under it.." Do you happen to have and of the gaskets still? I haven't had a chance to perform a compression test. It's starting so I didn't want to spend the time yet. Thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes, I have those parts..
There r different parts that go into them... so it would b in your best interest to send it to me and let me rebuild it for u..
The shipping will b more than the parts.. lol
But well worth the trouble..


----------

